# Sandusky river Walleye run



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Just Wanted to get some opinions on what people are thinking for the start up of the walleye running this year. I'm having a little boy due here at the end of April beginning of May and I may miss the action, not that I'd rather fish than have my son....however I am just wondering at the earliest what anyone feels we would start to se some action on the Sandusky for the eyes! Thanks for reading!!:B


----------



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

i start heading up around the 3rd weekend of march and do good till the end of april


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Come heck or high water the fish will spawn around April 10 give or take a few.


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Yeah, I hope its a good run this year... Maybe I'll go jiggnpigg the western basin... If it ever un-freezes
:G


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Last year I know a couple were caught in the last week of February...obviously the weather is different from year to year ..that being said..I'd be kinda hesitant to make a long drive up there this year in mid march...the whole thing is based on water temps.


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

I know water temperature is a big factor that influences the run but some research has shown that it could also be the lengthened duration of sunlight hours as well. I know last year the first few were caught around the very end of February/beginning of March as stated by 9left. I tried to go back and check water temperature data for that time period but could only get stage and flow data. If I can recall correctly, the first fish that were caught happened in water that was a little below 40F, 41F - 47F is the generally accepted spawning temperature. So my question is when do you guys think the first fish will head up the river? I know they are not there now but what about in a week or two? small jacks that don't know better maybe? Im familiar with this run but not with the run during/after a brutal winter. I'm not expecting to have a limit or anything within the next 3 weeks or more but I just am trying to gauge when at least a few are going to be in the river, and not the resident ones that are said to be there year round in very low numbers.


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

It's my spring break from now until March 16th and it will be a shame if I don't get in any walleye run time, guess I am just antsy like the rest of you lol I may just have to skip some classes to get after them.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

A good rain helps a lot too...warm rain comin in can help the fish get started..my opinion is, there's still tons of ice in the river,plus bitter cold temps and a snow storm comin up...I "think"the good fishing will start late march/ early April is year.


----------



## bassmaster419 (Aug 11, 2013)

I agree 9left! Ive never fished the sandusky but i am big on the maumee im guessin maybe last week of march or early april...i would love to try the sandusky but have never fished it so wouldnt know where to start being closer to me comming from findlay anyone care to share a spot for a fellow walleye getter?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

It'll be my first time going this year, I hope to hit it full swing with the water levels decent. I don't care if I get skunked as long as some fish are being caught around me and I can put some pieces together. 2 hour drive

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Well guys ..I dunno, but look call angler supply in Fremont and he will give you a good daily recording for the movt on them eyes! As to where to go I don't know street names but I'm sure someone on her can spout ya some places there. Have waders cause that shore can be locked up with dudes and know how to cast if your not familiar with fishing a run... Nothin sucks worse then repeatedly tying up with your neighbors. Anyway I'm going to look into this whole water temp thing. And whoever said they was skipping class ...uhhhh be ready to do so, that's where it is going it seems this year.


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh yea, bring dark baits white, black, red , blue, purple cause your gonna work some muddy water guaranteed . Nothing hurts me worse than seeing someone fishing there heart out with a pointless setup. Twisty, dbl.twisty, Carolina rigg, floating jig head, glow floating jig head. Secret for good hold on bite..... Here it is minnow head. That's the killer move.:Banane26:


----------



## Dr. Walleye (Jan 12, 2014)

I am only familiar with the Maumee River. But things apply here as they do in the Sandusky River. There is a ton of ice that needs to leave the Maumee Bay and southern shore of Lake Erie. Only then can the rivers flush clean. I give it another 3 weeks minimum. Ugh, I don't like the sounds of that, especially since I was in the Maumee River this time last year. Plus, if you can even picture it, guys were jigging in the bay this time last year.


----------



## tmorrow (Feb 26, 2008)

In my years of fishing i have had years where it is a long, slow run. And years where it is hot and heavy for a couple, few weeks and then slows down. This year may be one of those years where if you are there during that hot time you will do well, if not you may have to grind. Many days i have fished all day and not caught a fish, and others been done in less than an hour. One thing is for sure though, in two or three weeks i will be in the water with the biggest smile on my face, doing what i love to do. That to me is more important than anything.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

That's so true! Any time on the water is a blessing

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

greatmiami said:


> That's so true! Any time on the water is a blessing
> 
> Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nothing to do with the Sadusky but I was ice fishing for close to3 hrs yesterday & caught 1 perch (a 4" at that). But still was enjoyable.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I live about 10 minutes from the Sandusky. I'll keep an eye on the river and let everyone know when it looks time!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Scum_Frog said:


> I live about 10 minutes from the Sandusky. I'll keep an eye on the river and let everyone know when it looks time!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hey thanks man I would really appreciate that. I'm so impatiently waiting to wet a line there.... Plays my buddy just moved here from Michigan and wanted to see what all the noise is about. I'm pumped just to get up there, let alone that the weather us nice enough for me to think about going up there, feel bad for the guys about to go into there winter....it's gonna suck!


----------



## fishing buddy (Jun 17, 2012)

SCUM FROG, I'll be watching your posts for the walleye up-dates. I have a friend that likes white bass (don't know why) do you have a good guess when they come up the river? Do they come all the way to Fremont, or is there better spots down stream ? THANKS..


----------



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

white bass was hit and miss last year but yes they run all the way to fremont . awesome fishing when theyre in there good. about mid may i usually do really good on the whitebass


----------



## tmorrow (Feb 26, 2008)

Whitebass fishing in Fremont is awesome when they are running. I have caught over 100 myself in a full day of fishing.


----------



## Twink (Feb 24, 2014)

Flingsting what u mean by minnow head I spent 70 bucks on weights and floating jig heads to go to this great event!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

twink.. pm sent. I've only fished it in fremont, i'll start on the west side, parking around the bridges and work my way down stream, it sure beats the crowds at Maumee and it saves me about 45 minutes of driving and not to mention fuel. for first timers i'd suggest looking at google earth, try and find a image of april and you'll see where people fish. JON


----------



## Twink (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm an hour away to get there but went for the first time last year and hooked but boats n shop now to head up to lake erie this year! Brother got me to go on a charter on May 24 and he got on them last year when they were on the reefs and limited out within an hours time between 3 of them! I live 15 minutes from Indian lake and it gets like the maumee when they start running got an 7 lb one the year before!


----------



## SteelyDeacon (Sep 17, 2008)

Anybody ever try to catch the eyes as they come through Sandusky Bay before they get to the river? I was just wondering if it would be worthwhile to try around the Old Bay Bridge real early....


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

SteelyDeacon said:


> Anybody ever try to catch the eyes as they come through Sandusky Bay before they get to the river? I was just wondering if it would be worthwhile to try around the Old Bay Bridge real early....


I would love to know the answer to this also! As for the Sandusky it is still a good way out I went by it Saturday to check things out. Everything south of the Sate Street Bridge seemed open (Sort of with a little bit of ice) Everything north looked like a mess a lot of ice and ice jams. We need a good warm rain and a flood to get things even close to be able to get things going!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

SteelyDeacon said:


> Anybody ever try to catch the eyes as they come through Sandusky Bay before they get to the river? I was just wondering if it would be worthwhile to try around the Old Bay Bridge real early....


I wondered that too..ya know...the fish are still a few miles out and they are slayin 'em through the ice right now, so that would make sense to me to take a boat out in the bay in a few weeks here after ice out and jig 'me up.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

It's not a big secret that walleyes are caught by boaters in the bay. The area between the Edison and rr bridge has been a busy spot for a while now. The popular lure was a Cicada or vibee type bait. Since so many fish were being foul hooked the dnr has put in place the same restrictions as the river for that area.


----------



## SteelyDeacon (Sep 17, 2008)

Sounds like a plan! Let me know how that goes, 9Left.


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

Whats the word? Thread has been quiet.


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

There was an ODNR study a few years ago specifically targeting the Sandusky Bay/River fish. It was found that 90% of the fish spawn in the Bay...


----------



## rcrook02 (Mar 17, 2014)

I have a small 14 foot boat. Anyone ever jig successfully for walleye in the Bay in May? Any spots they are willing to share?


----------



## dogfisher (Feb 23, 2014)

A few years ago I hauled my 14ft boat to Fremont and tried to catch some walleye. All I got was colder than I had ever been ice fishing. I did some research and found out that only 10 percent of walleye spawn in rivers. People were killing them off of Vermillion and other places while I was freezing to death on the river. Get in touch with local bait shops and they will point you to closer and more plentiful fish, not to mention less people around to get tangled with.


----------

